# Manufactuering in the UAE



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Quick question.... google this, I found no solid answer.

If I want to manufacture clothing products in the UAE (not my own manufacturing compnay, but getting a manufacturer to produce it for me) will that do me any favors in terms of selling the products onto Emirati customers? I know that getting a license to sell locally would be hard, but what if its manufactured in the UAE? Or does everything go by the nationality of the businesses owner? I am British.

Thank you!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

ArabianNights said:


> Quick question.... google this, I found no solid answer.
> 
> If I want to manufacture clothing products in the UAE (not my own manufacturing compnay, but getting a manufacturer to produce it for me) will that do me any favors in terms of selling the products onto Emirati customers? I know that getting a license to sell locally would be hard, but what if its manufactured in the UAE? Or does everything go by the nationality of the businesses owner? I am British.
> 
> Thank you!


Getting things "manufactured in the UAE" is nearly impossible, as there are a limited number of facilities - a group would typically outsource to the subcontinent and southeast asia for such goods. Emirati customers would, in my best estimate, prefer non-local manufactured goods! I have no data to back that up, but the general feeling I get is that "more white = more better". Same goes for the individual selling them products.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

I was under the same impression as mike regarding manufacturing here, i recently changed roles and am now sourcing locally a very wide range of heavy manufacturded products, obviousley different to textiles. However, i am working with a few suppliers in Mussafah Industrial area in AD. I was very surprised the size of this manaufacturing area. Mussafah is set into 6 zones, zone 2 is apparently for textiles as well as a few other commodities. May be worth an afternoon having a drive down there and looking for textile places.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

For the small runs you will be doing, visit the textiles souk in Bur Dubai. In among the guys trying to sell you Chinese pashminas are traditional fabric and silk dealers. Also in Bur Dubai there are a number of very skilled tailors and seamstresses, speak with them. 

You will have to check the finer details with the issuer but you should be fine selling goods manufactuered in the UAE on a cheaper, freezone license.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> For the small runs you will be doing, visit the textiles souk in Bur Dubai. In among the guys trying to sell you Chinese pashminas are traditional fabric and silk dealers. Also in Bur Dubai there are a number of very skilled tailors and seamstresses, speak with them.
> 
> You will have to check the finer details with the issuer but you should be fine selling goods manufactuered in the UAE on a cheaper, freezone license.



So I guess this sorts out the import 'code' issue then  Ideally I want to get a freezone permit, so much easier and cheaper and more choice available - I really dont want to go down the sponsorship route outside a freezone, at least not to begin with! Thanks so much for the tips  It will deffo be worth looking into the fabric places in dubai - since I am in Egypt right now, ill be checking out prices here and then hopefully, InshAllah will make a trip to Dubai to do a bit of research!


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

md000 said:


> Getting things "manufactured in the UAE" is nearly impossible, as there are a limited number of facilities - a group would typically outsource to the subcontinent and southeast asia for such goods. Emirati customers would, in my best estimate, prefer non-local manufactured goods! I have no data to back that up, but the general feeling I get is that "more white = more better". Same goes for the individual selling them products.
> 
> -md000/Mike


I completely understand where you are coming from, in terms of 'western products', but since the products that I am producing are Islamic products (Muslim womens Islamic fashion) that might not be relevant here and might actually be more beneficial for me to get it manufactured locally  sorry, I should have mentioned to product!


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Laowei said:


> I was under the same impression as mike regarding manufacturing here, i recently changed roles and am now sourcing locally a very wide range of heavy manufacturded products, obviousley different to textiles. However, i am working with a few suppliers in Mussafah Industrial area in AD. I was very surprised the size of this manaufacturing area. Mussafah is set into 6 zones, zone 2 is apparently for textiles as well as a few other commodities. May be worth an afternoon having a drive down there and looking for textile places.



I take it that your experience with manufacturing in the UAE is a good one then? What was the reaction of your market, to the goods being produced locally? Did it effect your business in a negative way at all? I am deciding between London and the UAE. Subcontinent is a no-no for quality reasons mainly.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

ArabianNights said:


> I completely understand where you are coming from, in terms of 'western products', but since the products that I am producing are Islamic products (Muslim womens Islamic fashion) that might not be relevant here and might actually be more beneficial for me to get it manufactured locally  sorry, I should have mentioned to product!


If you are interested and are serious, I have a guy you can speak to about setting up a manufacturing facility in the UAE (Ajman). I'm not vouching for him or selling any service, but he is affiliated with the Ajman Chamber.

From a market standpoint, why aren't you looking at Saudi? The number of Muslim women in the UAE is quite small relative to Saudi (or even Egypt). My Saudi friends - men and women - laud the Islamic fashion coming out of Jeddah. There are many design groups popping up over there. I would really sit down and think where your market really is before establishing your factory.

Good luck

-md000/Mike


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

md000 said:


> If you are interested and are serious, I have a guy you can speak to about setting up a manufacturing facility in the UAE (Ajman). I'm not vouching for him or selling any service, but he is affiliated with the Ajman Chamber.
> 
> From a market standpoint, why aren't you looking at Saudi? The number of Muslim women in the UAE is quite small relative to Saudi (or even Egypt). My Saudi friends - men and women - laud the Islamic fashion coming out of Jeddah. There are many design groups popping up over there. I would really sit down and think where your market really is before establishing your factory.
> 
> ...


  

Setting up a factory?  OK  

I don't wanna set up a factory, im so sorry - I should have been more clearer in my post.... I design Islamic fashion (i.e, drawing, then sitting at the sewing machine and making what I just drew) and I am looking for a manufactuer in the UAE to make my lines for me, so I can then sell it onto the local market, whilst also having a presence as a brand regionally  I am just concerned with creating the designs and then selling them, so its both a design and retails - in the high end luxury market. You are right about Saudi and Saudi women are a huge market....as a female I dont think I would be able to do anything on my own in Saudi, unless I have the required Mahram and I don't wanna force my husband into playing a big role in my business, which he would have to do in Saudi. Thank you for your help and suggestion.... if you know anyone who manufacturers high-end quality clothing, it would be awesome getting touch with them


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I believe there are a lot of factories in Ajman that make clothes.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

ArabianNights said:


> I take it that your experience with manufacturing in the UAE is a good one then? What was the reaction of your market, to the goods being produced locally? Did it effect your business in a negative way at all? I am deciding between London and the UAE. Subcontinent is a no-no for quality reasons mainly.


Sorry cant really answer that as the products I source are huge very low volume fabrications for oil and gas industry, 1 off part can be $500K. The direction of our sourcing here is to have a local sourcing footprint for the region rather than source overseas.

I would add though i guess the sort of manufacture you need depends on your business model. Are you looking at small violumes with individual bespoke designs or high volume of the same style. For the 1st one would of thought the idea of finding a good dressmaker in bur dubai would be wise. This way you will be able to work closely with them to make sure each individual item is to you liking. 

Good luck with the business and hope it works out.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Laowei - I thought about doing that - getting a good local dressmaker to do it, however the reasons why I want to get these made in the UAE would primarily be to:

1. Not go through the hassles of needing an import code/specific license to import products from overseas

2. Most importantly being able to distribute/sell the products to the local market without having to go through the hurdles of needing to establish a business outside a freezone, then finding a local sponsor, which consequently means that I have to hand over a large share of my business

3. giving me the ability ton establish on a freezone and work on a freezone visa, whilst still being able to sell the products to the local market

If I want to gain these benefits of having the products produced in the UAE, I think I might have to do this through a 'proper' licensed manufacturer and not just any seamstress in the local souq... any thoughts on this? Anyone?


----------

